# Camping In The Nw Us



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

Just got back from a trip from Iowa to Seattle via I90 via Columbia river gorge. Went to Victoria BC. Came back down I5 to Portland; Then down 101 along the Oregon coast to the Redwoods in CA. Then to Crater Lake. Then back home to Iowa via I80. Forget about this being the off season! Most RV parks were full by 7pm along the interstates. Never saw so much road construction as this trip. Maybe because the roads need it. Getting diesel was a HEADACHE seems like all the rv islands were under repair also; had to go through the Semi lanes; whata hassel! The "Next Exit" book is a lot of help when on the interstate. Oregon has nice scenery. Seems like everyone drives a Subaru or a Prius. Camping was great, but getting frustrated with the getting there. Biggest problem is having a 25 gallon tank; have to stop about every 220 miles or I get nervous about where I'm going to fuel up next. I drive an 04 CC Duramax and a 23ft FBS. Great TV and camper.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like you need one of those in the bed truck box tanks. That would easily double your miles traveled between stops.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

A friend of mine just added the 56 gal tank from Transfer Flow. I have been looking at their 30 gal plus took box combo. My tank is 34 gal so I can go 300 comfortably but.....


----------

